# id for this plant



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

id for the plant in front


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

It looks like Bacopa monneri.
I used to keep it and I would get tiny lavender flowers that would last a day.


----------



## J-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I also have something similar and it keeps dying on me. THe top leaves do well but the bottom dies very quickly.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Cut off the bad bottoms and replant the tops.
Are you lacking any nutrients?


----------



## J-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Newt said:


> Cut off the bad bottoms and replant the tops.
> Are you lacking any nutrients?


no ... I have a feeling the tank is a little tall for them at the moment. Not enough light getting to the substrate. I'll try a transplant later today


----------



## PeterE (Feb 9, 2010)

Yeah, I have that in my tank. I am pretty sure it is Bacopa monneiri. It has always been an easy plant for me, but it does do well with high light. I think that is probably a good solution.


----------



## marrow (Mar 4, 2007)

I concur, it becomes a nuisance under high light, but it has a nice darkish green color and nice spacing between the nodes and the leaves stay a nice size for a bacopa.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Noramlly it is have to do with the brightness when the plants bottom went bad, not really a nutrients issue.



Newt said:


> Cut off the bad bottoms and replant the tops.
> Are you lacking any nutrients?


----------

